# location



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Where does your BUG go? And why? Looking for ideas. My BUG is going to be a Beretta Tomcat or PPK/s. Normal CCW will be Glock 19 in small of back.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a Kel Tech P3AT as a BUG and carrying weak side front pocket.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Usually a KelTec P3AT in front pocket holster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've mentioned it before - Most of this year, I've been carrying my P99c in my strong side front waist pocket in my cargo pants. I couldn't do it w/ jeans, I'll admit.

Prev to me starting that, I carried in a leather belt holster on my right side.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

but where do you have your P-32? Or do you carry it at all?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

When I carry a bug its my PPK clone and in an ankle holster


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When I carry a bug it is a 1911a1 under my left arm.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> When I carry a bug its my PPK clone and in an ankle holster


Ditto.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

S&W 642 gets carried in front pants pocket.

I have a Beretta 25 that I carry either in a front or rear pocket.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So now I'm thinking about a belly band for the tomcat or walther. I have no experiance with these, does anyone here like/use them? I was wondering how hard it would be to get to though. If I ever need to pull a BUG, I'm probably on the ground wrestling with my assailant, maybe belly band might not be too good a choice.


----------

